# Boston area Castle Premiere - Monday 9/29/14



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Premiere of Castle getting moved from 805 to 292 due to Patriots/MNF.

Check your SPs to make sure you record the premiere Monday evening.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Is 292 even HD?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

???


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

WHAT??

http://castletv.net/

Castle Returns Monday Sep 29th

Sep 29 (SEASON PREMIERE) In the Season 6 finale, as Richard Castle drove to his much-anticipated nuptials, an ominous black SUV bore down on him. Meanwhile, after waiting in vain for Castle to arrive at the wedding, Beckett was called to an accident scene to find Castles car in a ravine, engulfed in flames. Who or what caused the car crash? Is there any way Castle could have survived? The episode will pick-up at the scene of that accident, right where the finale left off, in a premiere that promises to put Beckett through the toughest case of her career.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Is 292 even HD?


Sort answer, "no". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCVB-TV#Digital_channels

Verizon also carries WMUR (509), which appears to be handling the issue by running the episode at 1:37 AM

I've got plenty of space and tuners... I'll record both and pad the WMUR airing assuming it will start later than scheduled.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'll wait and watch it OnDemand..


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV doesn't carry MeTV, but I can get the WMUR showing. 


Steve


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

On Comcast, the WMUR showing is at the regular 10 PM timeslot.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Hrm, TiVo is showing it at 1:37 as well... I was looking at the grid on Comcast's website before.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Recording both worked out. WCVB's subchannel aired in SD, but WMUR appears to have started at 1:30 am, not 1:37. So, I'll watch the first 7 minutes from the former and the rest from the latter.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Annoying.  I guess I'll have to get it from On Demand. I didn't get the SD recording because I have removed all those channels from the TiVo.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It's already showing up OnDemand here. I'll watch it later this morning


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

laria said:


> Annoying.  I guess I'll have to get it from On Demand. I didn't get the SD recording because I have removed all those channels from the TiVo.


I've removed SD where there is an identical HD channel. MeTV programming is unique. Mostly classic TV stuff.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

If it's not HD, it's dead to me.


----------

